# Partridge in a Pear Tree Pie Recipe



## saadnaji (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice recipe that i tried yesterday and i decided to share it today in this forum
The recipe is for an amazing desset that i found online
You can check the recipe from this website page
Partridge in a Pear Tree Pie Recipe ~ YourMagOnline
and this a photo of the dessert






I hope you like it


----------

